# [Test] Ameo Powerbreather



## Aeton (25. September 2019)

“Swimming will never be the same” - das verspricht das deutsche Unternehmen Ameo mit ihrem Produkt. 
Ihre Vision eines Atemgerätes, das sich perfekt an den Kopf anschmiegt und den Schwimmer jederzeit mit bester Frischluft versorgt, sodass sich der Mensch, ohne auf die Atmung achten zu müssen, leichter und freier im Wasser bewegen kann, setzen sie mit dem als Powerbreather getauften Produkt in die Tat um.

Ob dieses Gerät seine Versprechen halten kann und das Schwimmen wirklich revolutioniert, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung und Vorwort*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Ameo für die Bereitstellung des Produkts bedanken.
Jegliche Meinungen zum Produkt sind subjektiv und nicht vom Hersteller beeinflusst.

Da ich kein Triathlet bin, möchte ich den Powerbreather hauptsächlich im Bereich der Fitness als Sportgerät und weniger als Trainingsgerät testen.
Die “Schwimmbrille zum Atmen” soll hier das Kernproblem der Atmung angehen, bei der die meisten scheitern, die gerne etwas mehr schwimmen würden.


*Features und technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Powerbreather ist der erste Schnorchel, der die Ein- und Ausatmung voneinander trennt. Hierfür sorgt das patentierte Ameo Fresh Air System. Eingeatmet wird durch zwei am Kopf anliegende Atemrohre, ausgeatmet durch ein Ventil am Mundstück. Dadurch wird eine Pendelatmung verhindert, bei welcher ausgeatmetes CO2 erneut in die Lunge strömt. Diese Gefahr besteht bei dem Powerbreather durch die Trennung nicht, hier atmet man 100% Frischluft ein. Gleichzeitig verhindert die innovative Ventiltechnologie, dass Wasser ins System gelangt.
Beim Ausatmen wird außerdem jegliche Feuchtigkeit automatisch aus dem System herausbefördert – unter anderem die, die sich von Natur aus in der Atemluft befindet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Powerbreather ist nach dem Baukastenprinzip aufgebaut und lässt sich somit perfekt an die persönlichen Trainingsbedürfnisse anpassen. 
Am oberen Ende der Schnorchel können beispielsweise diverse Aufsätze verwendet werden. Das Speed Vent Easy ermöglicht einfaches Atmen und schützt gleichzeitig vor eindringendem Wasser und ist damit ideal für Schnorchler, Freizeit- und Fitness-Schwimmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leistungsschwimmer, Triathleten, Leistungssportler anderer Sportarten oder beispielsweise Free-Diver können ihr Training mit dem Speed Vent Medium und dem Speed Vent Power stufenweise intensivieren. Die darin verbauten Membranen erhöhen den Widerstand und verändern so das Luftvolumen beim Einatmen. 
So kann einerseits die Atemtechnik und -muskulatur gezielt trainiert werden, andererseits wird durch das entstehende Sauerstoffdefizit ein zusätzlicher Trainingsreiz gesetzt.

Neben diesen Aufsätzen gibt es auch noch variable Rohrverlängerungen wie das Speed Vent Easy L und spezielle Diffusoren wie die Flip oder Wave Cap, welche speziell für Rollwenden, Freiwasserschwimmer und Schnorcheltaucher sind, womit man für unterschiedliche Wind- und Wellenbedingungen gerüstet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben garantiert der Powerbreather - im Gegensatz zu den bekannten Frontschnorcheln - eine freie Sicht und einen sicheren Halt ohne zu drücken.
Das Mundstück ist stufenlos verstellbar, womit auch die parallel über die Wangen verlaufenden Luftkanäle schnell in den richtigen Winkel gebracht werden können. Für den perfekten Sitz am Kopf sorgt ein Dreh-Verschlusssystem, welches sich mit einer Hand leicht fixieren lässt. 


Durch den Powerbreather soll das Schwimmen einfacher und sicherer, das Training effizienter und die Leistung gesteigert werden. Technik- und Intervalltraining können dadurch mit einem Atemtechniktraining kombiniert werden.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Powerbreather kommt in einem kompakten Softcase aus Stoff, welches mit einem praktischen Tragegriff und zwei Lüftungslöchern versehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner getesteten Wave Edition liegen neben dem Powerbreather selbst zwei verschiedene Speed Vents bei: die standardmäßigen Easy S und die fürs Freiwasser geeigneten Easy L. Dazu kommen dann noch zwei Flip bzw. Wave Caps für Rollwenden und besonders stürmige Bedingungen.
Weiter liegt neben einem Gebrauchshinweis und einem Qualitätszertifikat noch eine viersprachige Bedienungsanleitung bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Softcase bietet neben einem praktischen Zugriff auf den Powerbreather auch eine sichere und praktische Verstaumöglichkeit für die vier Speed Vents.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Obwohl der Powerbreather größtenteils aus Plastik besteht, macht er einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Verarbeitung aller Teile ist gut, es gibt keine rauen Kanten, die beim Schwimmen stören könnten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Design ist relativ schlicht in weiß mit blauen Akzenten gehalten, womit sich die Tubes auch bei längeren Trainingssessions im Freien nicht stark aufwärmen.
Beim sonstigen Aufbau des Schnorchels wurde hauptsächlich auf eine angenehme und sinnvolle Nutzung geachtet, weshalb sich unter anderem das Mundstück um 360° drehen lässt.
Für einen angenehmen Sitz sorgt auch das Twist Lock System, gepaart mit Gummielementen, die für einen besseren und angenehmeren Halt am Hinterkopf sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

Beim ersten Kontakt mit dem Powerbreather empfiehlt sich zur Eingewöhnung den Schnorchel zunächst in niedrigem und ruhigem Wasser auszuprobieren.

Als erstes werden die Speed Vents auf die D-Tubes gesteckt. Diese lassen sich mit einem gewissen Widerstand installieren, halten dafür aber gut fest und werden so beim Schwimmen nicht abrutschen bzw. Wasser ins System lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schnorchel wird zunächst dadurch angezogen, dass man das Mundstück in den Mund nimmt und mit den Lippen umschließt. Es liegt gut im Mund und lässt sich ebenfalls gut fixieren. Das Gummi ist dabei nicht zu hart, aber auch nicht zu weich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach wird der Powerbreather nach hinten über den Kopf geschoben und mit Hilfe eines von Fahrradhelmen bekannten Twist Lock Systems am Kopf fixiert. Somit sollte der Schnorchel an jeden Kopf passen. 
Tatsächlich fängt der Kontakt der Rohre mit dem Kopf auch erst über der Schläfe an, womit der Powerbreather kein bisschen am Kopf drückt.
Das Twist Lock System fixiert den Schnorchel - auch ohne Badekappe - fest am Hinterkopf, womit er auch bei heftigeren Bewegungen nicht rutscht.
Dafür sorgt auch eine Konstruktion aus härterem Gummi an diesem System, welche ein hartes Drücken an den Kopf und zudem ein Rutschen verhindert.
Mit durch dieses System fiel mir der Tragekomfort extrem positiv auf; nach ein paar Zügen im Wasser merkt man den Schnorchel gar nicht mehr; er drückt kein bisschen und stört damit auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig umständlicher verläuft allerdings das Ziehen der D-Tubes über den Kopf.
Da das Mundstück logischerweise fest sitzen muss, lässt es sich zwischen den Tubes nur schwer drehen.
Leider sind die Tubes auch nicht miteinander verbunden, sodass ein Drehen an der einen Seite sich nicht auf die andere Seite synchron auswirkt.
Dadurch müssen beide Hände für das nach hinten schieben verwendet werden, wobei man eigentlich auch das Mundstück aufgrund des Widerstandes festhalten müsste. Das nervt ein wenig.
Dieses Problem hat man jedoch nicht, wenn man vor dem Anziehen das Mittelstück in einem ca. 40 Grad großen Winkel einstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun sollte man aber zur Gewöhnung an den Widerstand der Membran ein paar Atemzüge an der Luft machen und erst danach letzteres im seichten Wasser wiederholen, ohne zu schwimmen. Nach knapp 5 Minuten sollte man sich dann an den Powerbreather gewöhnt haben.
Bei mir war dies allerdings schon nach weniger als einer Minute der Fall. Man merkt auf jeden Fall einen erhöhten Widerstand beim Ein- und Ausatmen, der aber nicht übermäßig stark ist.
Dadurch muss man aber kräftiger einatmen, womit man mit einer tiefen Bauchatmung konfrontiert wird, die man auch in den Lungen merkt. Gefühlt füllt sich hier auch der letzte Teil mit Luft, das Einatmen gleicht beispielsweise dem vor einem Lungenvolumentest. An dieses “aktive” Atmen muss man sich auf jeden Fall vom Kopf her gewöhnen.

Auch das Ausatmen durch Nase und Mund sollte hier geübt werden, denn schwerpunktmäßig sollte durch den Mund ausgeatmet werden. 
Ein Wechsel zwischen Mund und Nase ist zwar möglich, nach spätestens dreimaligem Ausatmen über die Nase sollte aber mindestens einmal vollständig über den Mund ausgeatmet werden.
Deshalb entschied ich mich gleich dazu, nur über den Mund ein- und auszuatmen.

Ebenfalls empfiehlt es sich die Bewegung der Armzüge im Stehen zu simulieren, um mögliche technische Einschränkungen durch den Schnorchel herauszufinden. Diese gab es bei mir allerdings nicht, die Speed Vents kamen beim Schwimmen nicht mit den Armen in Kontakt.


Nun folgt der gleiche Prozess unter Wasser, allerdings noch im Stehen bzw. ruhigem Liegen. 
Hier fordert es zunächst ein großes Vertrauen in den Powerbreather unter Wasser durch den Mund einzuatmen, woran man sich allerdings nach ein paar Atemzügen gewöhnt. 
Zudem ist es zunächst auch ungewohnt durch den Mund unter Wasser einzuatmen, ohne gleichzeitig durch die Nase unbeabsichtigt Luft mit in die Lungen zu bringen. Allerdings fließt auch beim Atmen durch den Mund unter Wasser kein Wasser aus Versehen durch die Nase in den Hals.

Generell lässt sich aber sagen, dass man sich schnell an die Atemtechnik gewöhnt.
Auf diese Gewöhnung folgt dann eine langsame Steigerung der Intensität, bei der man sich Bahn für Bahn an das neue Gerät gewöhnen sollte, denn man merkt auch schon nach relativ kurzen Strecken, dass der erhöhte Atemwiderstand doch seine Auswirkungen hat.
Man ist schon nach kürzeren Strecken und langsamem Schwimmen angestrengt und merkt auch eine erhöhte Belastung der ganzen Lungen, weshalb man nicht sofort schnell lange Strecken schwimmen sollte. 
Generell merkt man mit dem Powerbreather zunächst auch eine höhere Erschöpfung. Deshalb schwimmt man eher langsam und ausdauernd, konzentriert sich dadurch genauer auf die Technik und ist somit nicht so stark erschöpft.
Spätestens nach einigen Malen Schwimmen mit dem Powerbreather hat man sich aber auch daran gewöhnt und Langstrecken steht nichts mehr im Wege.


Beim Schwimmen selbst kommt man dann erstmals in den Genuss der Fortbewegung im Wasser ohne seinen Kopf zur Atmung drehen oder heben zu müssen.
Und diese neue Möglichkeit ist einfach genial, denn endlich kann man sich komplett auf die Ausführung der Technik konzentrieren, wenn man die richtige Atemtechnik mit dem Powerbreather raus hat.
Dennoch fällt hier auf, dass eine Nasenklammer oder die Nutzung einer Schorchelmaske sicher ein gutes Extra beim Schwimmen wäre, um die Benutzung der Nase komplett zu unterbinden, wenn auch die meisten Schwimmer und Schorcheltaucher diesen Wasser-Nase-Reflex beherrschen. Dies muss man jedoch für sich selbst herausfinden. 

Hierbei ebenfalls eingeschränkt ist natürlich auch die Kommunikation mit dem Powerbreather. Man kann allerdings seinen Mund unten vom Mundstück lösen und so mehr oder weniger verständlich sprechen, ohne den Schnorchel ganz vom Kopf lösen zu müssen.
Auch das Atmen fühlt sich um einiges besser an als bei konventionellen Schnorcheln, die frische Luft macht sich bemerkbar. Der Atemwiderstand ist auch nicht extrem hoch, dennoch spürbar. Nach einiger Zeit mit dem Powerbreather gewöhnt man sich dann auch an das neue Atemgefühl und möchte die Vorteile des Schnorchels nicht mehr missen.


Nachdem man sich schnell an die gewonnene Atemfreiheit gewöhnt hat, ergibt sich aber auch das Problem, dass man sich im Freiwasser durch die Orientierungslosigkeit unter Wasser oft neu orientieren muss, da man sonst nicht gerade auf sein Ziel zuschwimmt. Hierfür kann man entweder den Kopf immer wieder leicht nach vorne anheben oder leicht zur Seite drehen. Alternativ schwimmt man - sofern möglich -  in See oder Meer im Uferbereich, wo man sich am Grund orientieren kann. 



In puncto Schwimmstile sei gesagt, dass sich der Kraulstil am besten eignet.
Man merkt den Schnorchel gar nicht und kommt somit komplett in Genuss der neuen Technologie.

Brustschwimmen klappt zwar ebenfalls, hier stört das normale Atmen allerdings nicht so sehr. Da man generell nicht so tief ins Wasser eintauchen kann, kann man den Kopf auch aus dem Wasser heben.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es auch einmal praktisch mit dem Powerbreather Brust zu schwimmen, da man sich so auf neue Art und Weise komplett auf die Technik konzentrieren kann.

Beim Delfinschwimmen fällt auf, dass man hier mehr Luft verbraucht, deshalb tiefer atmen muss und dadurch auch schneller außer Atem ist. Für Technikübungen bei langsamer Frequenz eignet sich der Schnorchel allerdings auch hier gut.
Ebenfalls kann es passieren, dass man je nach eigenem Schwimmstil tiefer unter Wasser kommt, wodurch Wasser in die Vents kommen kann, welches man dann in den Schnorchel zieht. Dies merkt man aber sofort, wodurch man schnell auftauchen und den Powerbreather abziehen kann. Außerdem ist die Wassermenge nicht besonders groß.
Um dem entgegenzuwirken, kann man auch die langen Vents benutzen, welche kaum mehr Atemwiderstand bieten, das Problem aber gut lösen.


Während der Powerbreather das Atmen durch den erhöhten Widerstand der Membran gerade zu Beginn etwas anstrengender macht, bringt er für den Rest des Körpers jedoch ein gewisses Erholungspotenzial. Denn dadurch, dass der Kopf beim Atmen nicht aus dem Wasser gehoben werden muss, kann der gesamte Körper ruhig im Wasser liegen und man kann sich auf die Schwimmtechnik konzentrieren. Spätestens nach einigen Stunden Schwimmen mit dem Powerbreather hat man die korrekte Atemtechnik verinnerlicht und empfindet es auch nicht mehr als anstrengender. 
Hierfür bieten sich natürlich lange Strecken wie beispielsweise in Seen an, hier ist - wie schon erwähnt - die Orientierung allerdings schwieriger als beispielsweise in Schwimmbädern.


Die Reinigung des Powerbreathers könnte auch einfacher nicht sein.
Dazu muss man einfach die Speed Vents abstecken, alles mit klarem Wasser abspülen und trocknen lassen.
Zwar lässt sich der Powerbreather größtenteils abtrocknen, im Inneren bleibt jedoch immer ein wenig Restwasser zurück.
Beim Transport nach dem Training kann dieses Wasser jedoch getrost noch im Schnorchel bleiben, da das Case mit Lüftungslöchern ausgestattet ist. Dennoch sollte der Schnorchel offen trocknen.
Nach ein paar Stunden sollte auch das restliche Wasser verschwunden sein und der Powerbreather kann für seinen nächsten Gebrauch wieder in seinem Case verstaut werden.


Zuletzt bleibt natürlich auch noch zu sagen, dass sich der Powerbreather nur für Schwimmlagen auf dem Bauch eignet, Rückenschwimmer können und müssen logischerweise nicht von dem Gerät profitieren.
Einen besonderen Trainingsnutzen hat der Powerbreather für die  Atmung, bei welchen das Gerät aber natürlich auch nur partiell bzw. sequentiell eingesetzt werden soll. Das Einsatzspektrum trifft natürlich auch für Techniktraining zu, da man sich mit dem Schnorchel viel besser auf die Technik konzentrieren oder auch einfacher skullen kann. 


Generell wirkt sich die Benutzung des Powerbreathers positiv auf die Technik und den sauber ausgeführten Einsatz von Armen und dem Oberkörper aus, was neben einer besseren Schwimmlage und einem schöneren Schwimmstil schlussendlich auch für eine höhere Geschwindigkeit sorgt. 


*Versionen*

Den Powerbreather gibt es in sechs verschiedenen Versionen.
Der Powerbreather Sport ist das Standardmodell für alle Schwimmer und Triathleten und kommt in den Farben blau und pink für 89 bzw. 99 €, dafür aber auch nur mit den kurzen Aufsätzen.

Der Powerbreather Lap ist besonders für Schwimmer geeignet, die gerne im Schwimmbecken trainieren. Mit dieser Version des Powerbreathers ist es durch die Flip Caps besonders einfach, “trockene” Rollwenden zu machen. Dieser schlägt ebenfalls mit 99 € zu Buche.

Der getestete 124 € teure Powerbreather Wave hingegen ist für alle Schwimmer geeignet, die im Freiwasser und im Pool trainieren wollen. Durch die langen Speed Vents wird selbst bei hohem Wellengang Wasser aus dem Schnorchel gehalten. Hier werden sowohl die langen als auch kurzen Aufsätze und die Flip bzw. Wave Caps mitgeliefert.

Für ein wenig optische Abwechslung sorgt die Adventure Edition, welche den Powerbreather durch graue Tarnfarben perfekt für das offene Meer macht. Diese Edition kommt nur mit den langen Aufsätzen und kostet 109 €.

Letzte Version ist die Powerbreather Beach Edition, welche neben den langen Aufsätzen mit einer Tauchermaske von Cressi kommt und sich somit perfekt für das
Schnorcheltauchen eignet. Diese Version kostet ebenfalls 109 €.


*Fazit*

Zu einem Preis von circa 100 € ist der Powerbreather sicher kein günstiger Schnorchel und somit auch nicht jedermann zu empfehlen. 

In puncto Technik ist der Powerbreather anderen Schnorcheln auf jeden Fall in vielen Bereichen voraus: die Lungen werden konstant mit frischer Luft versorgt, es kann kein Wasser in das Gerät gelangen und der Atemwiderstand lässt sich ebenfalls nach Belieben und Trainingszustand anpassen.

Dieser hohe Preis lässt sich aber auch durch den modularen Aufbau des Schnorchels rechtfertigen, was bei Verschleiß nicht sofort die Anschaffung eines ganzen neuen Powerbreathers nötig macht. Das Mundstück beispielsweise lässt sich abnehmen und ersetzen.
Zudem ist der Powerbreather erweiterbar, da sich die Wave Caps und längeren Aufsätze ebenfalls bei Ameo einzeln erwerben lassen.

Außerdem interessant: die kurzen Speed Vents gibt es in “Easy”, “Medium” und “Power”, was für den jeweiligen Grad des Atemwiderstandes steht.
Somit lässt sich der Powerbreather auch für trainierte Schwimmer noch erweitern. 
Der Ameo Powerbreather ist somit für Breitensportler, die Schwimmen als Fitness- und Ausgleichssport ausüben wollen, und auch für ambitionierte Schwimmer und Triathleten geeignet, die ihre Technik, Wasserlage, Ausdauer oder Atemtechnik verbessern wollen.

Sein Versprechen, das Schwimmen einfacher, Training effizienter und die Leistung steigern zu können, ist somit sicherlich erfüllt. Der Schnorchel macht das Schwimmen auch sicherer, es sei denn man verschluckt sich bei nicht korrekt ausgeführten Rollwenden oder beim zu frühen Einatmen nach dem Wiederauftauchen.


Doch revolutioniert der Powerbreather nun wirklich das Schwimmen?
Meiner Meinung nach schon ein bisschen, da man mit dem Powerbreather das Schwimmen auf eine Art und Weise neu erlebt, wie es mit keinem anderen Schnorchel möglich ist und dadurch auch viele Vorteile mit sich bringt. 


Auch wenn ich - mit aufgrund des hohen Preises - den Powerbreather nur ambitionierten Schwimmern bzw. Triathleten empfehlen würde, die ihn dann auch wirklich aktiv verwenden, ist der Preis an sich angebracht, da sich vergleichbare und hochwertige Produkte ebenfalls in diesem Preisspektrum bewegen. 
Wer den Powerbreather einmal ausprobieren möchte, dem kann ich die Sport Version empfehlen, da diese alles mit sich bringt und dazu noch am günstigsten ist.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Ameo
Swimming will never be the same | AMEO POWERBREATHER

Und hier zu dem Powerbreather Wave - Schnorchel 2.0
AMEO Powerbreather WAVE Edition - Schwimmschnorchel Freistilschnorchel, Triathlonschnorchel | AMEO POWERBREATHER ONLINESHOP


----------

